# 4 Harness Conversion for Rigid Heddle Loom - Cheap!



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

4 Harness Conversion for Rigid Heddle Loom - Cheap!

If you want to try twill weave with your rigid heddle, you will have
to add heddles or harnesses. A neat trick was just posted on the internet
a few days ago.

Leigh Dudenhoeffer added string heddles and harness sticks to her
rigid heddle loom. This site shows pictures and description of the
conversion.
http://fiberfanaticblog.artisticexpressionsinwoolandglass.com/

Build a Loom Frame and How to Use Your Table Loom As a 4 Harness Loom!!!
(two short articles on the page, large pictures)
http://fiberfanaticblog.artisticexpressionsinwoolandglass.com/TableLoom.htm

There is also a VIDEO of weaving on the modified loom 10/09/08
http://fiberfanaticblog.artisticexpressionsinwoolandglass.com/WeavingVideo.htm

The RH actually sits in the holding slot. The string harnesses go
behind the RH since the area in front of the RH is used for the shed.

Be sure to make the recommended visit to
Marla Mallet's website for instructions on primitive loom
construction, heddles, and heddle bars.
http://www.marlamallett.com/loom.htm 

Don't put warp through the little holes in the RH, put two threads
through each slot. The RH is used as a reed to maintain spacing. A
comb is used beat/place the weft.

The process is not as fast as using multiple rigid heddles. Advantage is
the cost is low and it uses your existing rigid heddle loom frame. It
give more possibilities to existing equipment for the cost of sticks and string!

It is a very clever application.

Much applause to Leigh Dudenhoeffer for sharing her loom conversion
trick on the internet.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the links Franco, that looks interesting.


----------

